

Help me test my web app and get $35 worth of video advertising - nadimnadim

Thanks YC for all the good reads about design, development, technology, and trends.<p>I'm launching an online-video advertising marketplace. It's not your usual video ad network, it's simpler.<p>I'd be more than grateful to anyone here signing up and helping out during the beta period. There probably are a couple of bugs or quirks left so having some knowledgeable and trustable people would be great!<p>Here is the url :<p>http://www.videorix.com/
======
nadimnadim
Here is the clickable url for the lazy :p

<http://www.videorix.com/>

